# North East MD



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Pretty sure Andy will definitely appreciate this. Arrived around 730a dead low tide. Only small perch biting at 1st after tide started moving around 830 crappie started slowly biting. Me and Dad wound up with 6. Dad lost the the biggest 1 right at the dock and had 3 get off on him. Right at high tide around 1230 they completely shut off. Oh brung home 1 legal perch and 1 decent bluegill also


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Pagigging machin. Were you expecting yellow perch, or did you really go after crappie? Any way you and Dad had a good fishing day, and a Merry Christmas day. I thought I was the only one that fishes on Christmas.LOL! I have been fishing and catching every morning, but not posting reports every day like I use to. Going to be like a normal fisherman and post every now and then. Hope you have a good new year with your fishing and hunting.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Well Andy my cousin was down last Wednesday and caught lots of perch and a few crappie. My uncle had been down a few times getting crappie. So we went down hoping to get both.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

North East is just too far for me. I did use to fish there a lot years ago. From shore and in my boat. Did you use minnows to catch the crappie? I know you like to catch fish with a jig. PS. I caught and kept 15 crappie this morning. No perch.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

I fished northeast about a year ago with no luck. very windy day with muddy water. might have to try again


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

1 crappie on a jig rest on minnows. My cousin was down today water muddy he caught nothing. So yeah gotta try to get down there when water is a little clearer.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

sounds good. nice little place down there


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Me and dad back on the pier today. Thin ice covered our PA spots so had to come here. Dad caught 1 nice perch I caught about 7 short perch. Dad didn't have MD license and perch were hitting outside the park. 1 guy I know got his limit and other guy near him was catching fish also


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good to hear someone is catching fish. You guys do pretty good there. Them crappie you caught on 12/25/18 where really nice.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh Andy forgot to mention we were talking to a gentleman around your age. Said he been fishing the area for many years. Said he use to ice fish there as well. Said he caught a 5lb striper through the ice there. That story ring any bells?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes it does ring a bell. I might even know him. Stop in Herb's tackle shop and see if they remember me. I have some good stories about stripers on the ice. Old men and their stories. LOL!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy you have to remember NOBODY forgets Andy. Herbs still has pics of you on the wall. I rarely catch Herbs when they open. They closed on Sundays and the barbershop is as well. But I know as of last year they still had pics of a black hair Andy on the wall


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy you need to hook up PA with a green bucket.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I didn't know they had an old picture of me. I should make the long trip from Federalsburg to North east Md. to see my friends Herb and Elli. I could get a hair cut and also go fishing the same day. LOL! 1 h 44 min (78.0 mi) via MD-213. NO, too far.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Catman I have a couple white buckets and a blue bucket not sure where the blue bucket came from. And Andy last time I was in Herbs Ellie was in there she remembers you. You know you and Pat could make a road trip of it. Lots of stores along strip with Herbs


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Catman I have a couple white buckets and a blue bucket not sure where the blue bucket came from. And Andy last time I was in Herbs Ellie was in there she remembers you. You know you and Pat could make a road trip of it. Lots of stores along strip with Herbs


Good idea Pa. We might do that. Thanks!


----------

